# c-30 stern rail flag mount



## naturechick23 (Jul 30, 2004)

I''m having a problem finding a transom mount for my pole/flag. Granted the pole is about 2 1/2 feet high but it''s not like it''s seriously HUGE....there is only about a 2" width on the transom and i''m having a hard time finding a mount for a reasonable amount of $ that will take a 1 1/2 inch wide pole.
Any ideas....how about anyone who has made one? Thanks in advance
Vickie


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I hate mine... Have you thought about getting some mounts that attach to your aft stay? That way you can get the flag out of the way when you are running...I think it looks better to.


----------

